# Ditto Safari?



## Kyubixen (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi, does anyone have a ditto safari in x and y?

If you do please add me, my friend code is 1590 5910 9445 and comment yours below.

OK thanks.

I believe my friend safari is electric with electabuzz, dedenne and something else.


----------



## haisu (Nov 16, 2013)

I have a ditto safari. My friend code is underneath my icon.

(edit: You should post in the friend safari thread though instead next time! you'll find alot more that you'll need instead of making threads.  )


----------



## Kyubixen (Nov 16, 2013)

Ok thanks so much  .I'll be sure to post there next time!


----------



## haisu (Nov 16, 2013)

you're welcome!  Have you unlocked the dittos yet? I haven't seen you online in game.


----------



## Choosinganameishard (Nov 16, 2013)

*Please add me too *



haisu said:


> you're welcome!  Have you unlocked the dittos yet? I haven't seen you online in game.



Can you please add me as well? My FC is 0731-5004-1619


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 16, 2013)

Would you be willing to add me as well? Everyone else I have asked about a ditto safari has never replied...


----------



## Kyubixen (Nov 16, 2013)

I have thank you  I caught about 20


----------



## Swiftstream (Nov 16, 2013)

how do you know which pokemon you have in your safari? :0


----------



## Farobi (Nov 16, 2013)

Swiftstream said:


> how do you know which pokemon you have in your safari? :0



someone tells you your mons. you cant figure it out yourself.


----------



## Ahill2 (Nov 16, 2013)

hope you dont mind, i added you as well. FC 1864-9711-0001


----------



## suede (Nov 16, 2013)

haisu said:


> you're welcome!  Have you unlocked the dittos yet? I haven't seen you online in game.



Can you add me too? My FC is 1564 - 2628 - 8236


----------



## ValuableVictini (Nov 16, 2013)

Can you add me as well? My Friend Code is 4554-0476-4985. Thank you!


----------



## ouztsshaw (Nov 16, 2013)

hey will you please add me. my fc is 3926-5580-4637. thanks


----------



## Farobi (Nov 16, 2013)

I like how people are making accounts to access the Ditto Safari.

Welcome to TBT ^.^


----------



## ValuableVictini (Nov 16, 2013)

TBT? What is TBT?


----------



## Barubary23 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Friend me too?*

i would like to friend you as well  4270-1588-1097


----------



## Dr J (Nov 17, 2013)

ValuableVictini said:


> TBT? What is TBT?



Might want to look at the name of the forums.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 17, 2013)

omg people joining just for the safari


----------



## kelaben (Nov 17, 2013)

Please add me as well .. 3969-5160-1013 my Safari is Poison type


----------



## Halycon (Nov 17, 2013)

add me... ill pm the code.


----------



## Kyubixen (Nov 17, 2013)

Everyone, do you really think Haisu wants to add 20 odd people? I only asked cause I was desperate but there is no point in makkng a acc just to ask her cause she already said she isn't adding anymore so she has roomfor her friends irl.


----------



## ValuableVictini (Nov 17, 2013)

Okay. I will own up. I only joined for the Ditto Safari. For that, I am extremely sorry. I am sorry Haisu. And everyone else.


----------



## haisu (Nov 17, 2013)

Farobi said:


> I like how people are making accounts to access the Ditto Safari.
> 
> Welcome to TBT ^.^



THIS ^
i'm getting really annoyed that people are only joining the forums JUST for the dittos. Istg, From now on, I'm not adding any one else. Even if it's just a few days, sorry but i'm not even gonna bother. It's just a game man, If you want Dittos, you're not gonna find them on TBT, go to reddit. If anyone messages me about dittos, im just gonna ignore you. full stop.

Edit: cries how do people outside TBT even know i have them


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 17, 2013)

haisu said:


> Edit: cries how do people outside TBT even know i have them



If they google ditto friend safari, this thread probably comes up high on the results because tbt gets so many pageviews.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 17, 2013)

I know there's people over at gamefaqs with ditto safaris.. though they're generally only willing to add people with eevees or ninetales.. not many people there are generous(unless you count the person I got a free perfect IV heracross from)


----------



## radical6 (Nov 17, 2013)

haisu said:


> THIS ^
> i'm getting really annoyed that people are only joining the forums JUST for the dittos. Istg, From now on, I'm not adding any one else. Even if it's just a few days, sorry but i'm not even gonna bother. It's just a game man, If you want Dittos, you're not gonna find them on TBT, go to reddit. If anyone messages me about dittos, im just gonna ignore you. full stop.
> 
> Edit: cries how do people outside TBT even know i have them


this thread is like the third result if you google ditto safari omfg

but yeah i think its pretty rude just to make an acc just to add her. youre better off on gamefaqs or reddit or something


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 17, 2013)

Poor hasiu she'll never be able to say 'ditto' to agree with anything again without having horror flash backs.

I should consider myself lucky no one wants my electric squirrels or lizards or ugly spider creatures...

 EDIT: I just realized this wasn't even her thread to begin with O.O


----------



## Dr J (Nov 17, 2013)

You have joltik's evo, MyLifeIsCake?


----------



## Farobi (Nov 17, 2013)

i need a joltik


----------



## Dr J (Nov 18, 2013)

I can breed you a joltik, Farobi; if you don't mind it having sub-par IVs at best.


----------



## walksauce (Dec 6, 2013)

hey do you think somebody with a ditto safari can add me? i desperately need one. my friend code is0061-1074-1600  thank you


----------



## Clifforton (Dec 12, 2013)

Will you please add me as well. My friend code is 1349-5702-0056. I think it's poison, but I don't know who's in it.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 12, 2013)

why are u ppl still here haisu wont add u guys omfg


----------

